# Sorority tankmates??



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I moved my sorority from a 30 long to a 72 gallon tank. Yes big! The 72 gallon has a spary bar attached to 2 fluval canister filters (304 & 305). Fortunately the spray bar holes are just large enough to make the flow good for the little girls (and some not so little). When combined the tank filters for about 130 gallons. 

I went to petsmart since their female bettas are $0.99 each. I have a sorority of 52 now. There are also 6 corydora sterbai that I have had for about a month but just moved over to this tank. Everyone seems to be getting along well. 

My husband wants to add more since despite the number of females the tank looks rather barren. He is wanting glass cats. Would they work? I know nothing about them. The females probably wouldn't even be able to see them. Lol!

What else would you suggest?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

My husband bought some rasboras today and just put them straight in the tank. Let's keep our fingers crossed they don't have anything wrong with them. Sometimes he drives me crazy.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Whoa if I had a 72 gallon i would either get cichlids or a saltwater community


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

A 72 gallon betta sorority is my fantasy. lol


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol! It was a african cichlid tank but they upgraded to a 110 gallon. My husband also has a 135 african and victorian cichlid tank. There is a 90 gallon in the garage that will get setup soon as a tang cichlid tank. I don't want to mess with salt but we have the cichlids covered. 

The sorority looks amazing!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have had a good experience with platies. A shoaling fish would also look real nice. Some kind of tetra or maybe some white clouds. They are very beautiful and the males look very nice when they do their "dance". Very fast too. They should be able to evade any PMSing females LOL. I'm gonna get some of these


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Omg! I had never seem those white clouds before. They are beautiful! I'm going to have to keep an eye out for them! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

White cloud minnows are a coldwater fish.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

No they are not. They are a subtropical species. They can tolerate colder waters but will be just fine in the 70's range. They tolerate water up to 90F.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Whoa those are some awesome looking fish


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you get good deals on your tanks iheartmybettas?


----------

